# Just arrived...More Paphs



## Roy (Jul 18, 2008)

Just finished potting up the latest batch which arrived today.
3 x Wossner Favourite....leuco x hangianum
3 x Liberty Taiwan......micranthum x hangianum
3 x Wossner China Moon.....armeniacum x hangianum
1 x wardii
2 x venustum alba
2 x callosum...........from Taiwan ( one has the yellow damaged leaf)
5 x Joannes Wine
8 x sukhakulii..........local cross of 2 AM's
2 x PEOY x anitum
10 x Maudiae ( vini color ) x Complex hybrid Red ( cant read label or find list )
2 x flasks Rhyn retusa
2 x flasks Paph Mol Garden ( Gothic Garden x Maudiae ) my cross.
Plants





Rhyn retusa




Paph exflask my cross


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2008)

Roy said:


> Just finished potting up the latest batch which arrived today.
> 3 x Wossner Favourite....leuco x hangianum
> 3 x Liberty Taiwan......micranthum x hangianum
> 3 x Wossner China Moon.....armeniacum x hangianum



So hard not too be jealous. :sob:
Pretty babies though.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 18, 2008)

very nice batch Roy!! do you still have space left in your greenhouse ??  Jean


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> very nice batch Roy!! do you still have space left in your greenhouse ??  Jean



Jean, what is space. I'm not sure I've ever had that in a greenhouse ever. I just make room.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 18, 2008)

Roy said:


> 5 x Joannes Wine



:drool::drool::drool:

Joanne :evil:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 19, 2008)

Roy said:


> Jean, what is space. I'm not sure I've ever had that in a greenhouse ever. I just make room.



:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :clap: :clap: :clap: Jean


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2008)

Adjustment to list.... the 10 x Maudiae ( vini color ) x Complex SHOULD be;
10 x Maudiae ( vini color ) x Free Candy ( Free Candy = Fremont Peak x Raisin Candy )


----------



## bench72 (Jul 19, 2008)

geepers... that's a lot of plants... looking forward to seeing the blooms in a couple of years... esp your own cross. One of my favourite Paphs is a cross with Gothic Garden, so really keen to see how your cross turns out.


----------



## Roy (Jul 19, 2008)

The Gothic Garden is the green version and the Maudiae is a red, not vini.
This Brecko Garnet, green version which is identical to the Gothic Garden I used. ( unless pic misnamed )




This is the Maudiae, I did the cross both ways as well.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 19, 2008)

:drool: WOW! both lovely!


----------



## bench72 (Jul 20, 2008)

Both are fantastic maudiae-types Roy! Now I'm real excited to see the outcome.


----------

